

Make a List of Blogs Written by the Hacker News Community: Add Yours - wslh
https://hackernews.hackpad.com/Hacker-News-Member-Blogs-List-Hh7HY04XvZR

======
minimaxir
You need to include Hacker News username / real name with each entry.
Additionally, you should clarify (or limit) that each entry is to a _personal_
blog.

